# Gun Project Finished!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My first gun build is finally done! My dad's gunsmith buddy put it together for me but, I picked every part and this dream gun was inspired.

Took a little longer than I had hoped. Waterfowl season held me up a little and I had to wait on the scope for a while.

The Gun Breakdown: 270WSM
Remington 700 action and barrel 
Bell&carlson stock (medalist)
Timney flat blade trigger. (set at 2.25 lbs)
1 piece Talley scope rings
Huskemaw Blue Diamond 5x20 scope.
Harris bipod pivot 6"-9" notched legs

action and barrel have been fitted and glass bedded into the stock.

Now, the more funner part begins. Data collection!
I'm going to start off with a 140gr Accubond and an assortment of powder. (IMR4350, IMR4831, RL17, Hybird 100) for starters and we'll go to that point.

I cant wait to build my next gun 300RUM, I'm going to go more custom on the 300R.

What do yall think??


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome looking rig!!!

"I cant wait to build my next gun 300RUM, I'm going to go more custom on the 300R." He says!! 
Ha, ha you're hooked already when you start talking about your next build before you even get a load worked up for your present build. :mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww man I can't wait for the range reports... :grin:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> The Gun Breakdown: 270WSM
> Remington 700 action and barrel
> Bell&carlson stock (medalist)
> Timney flat blade trigger. (set at 2.25 lbs)
> ...


Looks great to me! I'm sure it'll be a shooter as well. I think you chose some great components..

270 WSM - awesome round. I had one for a few years before selling to fund my 6.5 Sherman. The 140 Accubond was my go to bullet over RL-22.

Rem 700 action - I have no complaints at all, I've enjoyed all mine.

Timney trigger - great triggers and make a big difference over the factory. I have one on my Sendero.

BC stock - great stocks for the money! My greybull stock is a special design made by B&C.

I'm excited to hear about the range report - enjoy your new rig!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good my only complaint would be the weight of the rifle for a hunting rig. Interested in seeing results of load work up. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks good my only complaint would be the weight of the rifle for a hunting rig. Interested in seeing results of load work up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dude....you should see what I pack around the woods.:sad:------SS


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> Looks great to me! I'm sure it'll be a shooter as well. I think you chose some great components..
> 
> 270 WSM - awesome round. I had one for a few years before selling to fund my 6.5 Sherman. The 140 Accubond was my go to bullet over RL-22.
> 
> ...


RL 22 was another powder I was going to try!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> RL 22 was another powder I was going to try!!


It's a great powder, but a lot of people mention that it is temperature sensitive. I've used it quite a bit in my 270 WSM and 7RM and never noticed much change in grouping between seasons though. Maybe I just wasn't paying enough attention to it, who knows.

It's worth a try though!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

looks good. my 270wsm likes ram shot hunter with 130gr AB's/BT's and 7828 with the 150 ballistic silvertips. H4831 and H1000 were next on my list to try but availability was low and so was need after seeing my groups with the others.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha ha on my phone it looked like you had a very heavy contour barrel. On the computer I can see it was a shadow making it look that big. Nice!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Ha ha on my phone it looked like you had a very heavy contour barrel. On the computer I can see it was a shadow making it look that big. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ha HA, I'm glad you came back for a second peek! makes me feel like I chose a worthy gun. 
Question is, will it shoot?

I'm sure of it


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like seeing guys make a rifle better. Really like seeing the improvements in groups. I'm about to start a 6.5x284 in a few weeks. Just need to see what uncle sam has in store for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice rig, and nice cartridge selection. I find it inherently accurate and good for most N. American game. I have taken six elk with my 270 wsm. The most accurate powder for a 140 grain bullet seems to be magpro, and you get great velocity with it too. I have a load that has consistently shot 0.6 inch groups with a barnes 140 tsx. For 130 grain bullets, the more accurate powders are IMR4350, R17 and the like. I think you get slightly more accuracy out of IMR4350 but a little higher velocity with the R17. Magpro sends the 130s screaming but I didn't find the groups as small, best I could get was 1.25".


----------

